# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Steele Smith...Nifty at 50 :)

## unicorn

Happy birthday to Steele Smith 50 Today...... Have a great day xx  :Grin:

----------


## viking954

Happy birthday Steele ha older than me.

----------


## Ash

Happy Birthday Uncle Steele  :Smile:  xx

----------


## buddy

Happy birthday Steele xx

----------

